#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Formatting numbers to Millions

## craigbarn

Hi all, hope you can help.

I have a spreadsheet that has many values that I want to show in millions.  Besides dividing each cell by a million how can I achieve this quickly?  I believe there is a quick method of doing this via formatting, but for the life of me I cannot remember how.

----------


## Domski

Try a custom format of *0,,*

Dom

----------


## jwright650

Create a Custom format like this:

#,##0,,"MM" to display Millions

----------


## craigbarn

Thank you!  jwright650's response worked.

----------


## arthurbr

Hi craigbarn

is there a reason why you posted in an Outlook forum???

----------

